# Another INCREDIBLE fishing trip!!!



## hogjerker (Apr 8, 2008)

Not a central ohio trip, but being a member on here, I thought you might be interested in my trip.

My brother thought he would surprise his wife with a fishing trip to Vancouver, B.C. She looked at him like he was crazy and proceeded to book her own vacation. He had already paid for everything, so he asked me to go with him.

First day fishing was for sturgeon. Old prehistoric fish that they are reviving. Can grow to 12' 1100 lbs. and can be 130 years old. We caught 8. Our biggest was about 5 1/2 feet. They jump completely out of the water and shake like a LM. 

Second day was for salmon. We each caught one (daily limit). Mine was a 25 lb. King (Chinook) Salmon. What a thrill. The guide gets you back in the boat and chases it so it doesn't empty the spool on you. It took about 1/2 hr. to bring it in. Unbelievable experience.

www.greatriverfishing.com
www.fraserriverlodge.com

Help
Brought 20 lbs of salmon steaks home with me. If anyone has a recipe for cooking these, I would love to try it.

If anyone can tell me how to post pictures on here, I would like to share. I am fairly computer illiterate.


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice report souds like a blast!!!! 

For the the pictures download them to your computer and when making a thread there is a place on the right that says "insert pictures" click on that, then a window comes up, resize them to so they will fit. FFBG


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Sounds like insane fun! Please insert pictures!


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

That's nuts!
I checked out the links... Holy Cow! Your brother is the f'in MAN!! What a trip!!


----------



## TightLine (Apr 15, 2004)

Wow..how awesome is that!.and now I have yet one more item for my list of the downside of being an only child...


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hogjerker... Salmon is amazing on the grill when you put lemon pepper and lemon juice mixed with a small amount of honey stirred into it. When it is close to getting done take a little bit more honey and drizzle is on it. My cousins go to alaska every year and come home with a good amount and bring it over to me to cook it. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

DO NOT insult the salmon by cooking it. cut it into chunks and lay it one rice. mmmmmmmmm
sturgeon fishing looks like a blast, I know the fraser has a really strong pop. No other fish with the salmon trip, I thought they had bull trout and summer steelhead up there. though kings are well, my longest hookup last week was .0032 seconds, they pretty much rock


----------



## hogjerker (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm not sure I can eat it raw, riverking, but thanks for the suggestion. Most recipes I was given by the guide and chef at the fishing lodge, included honey, as cpr_mike1 recommended. From there they differed. Some added soy sauce to the honey. Most included fresh dill. Some white wine. It will be interesting to try some of the various ideas.

There are considered to be 5 species of salmon. King Salmon (Chinook), Coho, Sockeye, Pink, and Chum Salmon. Each runs at a different time of the year. Chinook is the only salmon in season right now and there is a 1 fish limit per day.


----------



## hogjerker (Apr 8, 2008)

1) This is the view from the front porch of the fishing lodge.
2) My brothers 5' sturgeon
3) My 25 lb. King Salmon


----------



## scappy193 (May 11, 2009)

now that's what i call a fishing trip. always heard that sturgeneon are a blast to catch. as for the pics, i cant believe the resemblance between you and larry csonka from his show north to alaska . check it out.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Man Alaska is a dream trip for me..Throw in a little Hunting and i would be in heaven....I may have to try that fishing trip gift on my wife...Well .....better not mine would tell me to hit the road..... Keep the tickets...Cash them in.. And take a trip to the Beach....Thanks for sharing..

Scappy193
Your right When i first looked at the pics I thought he want on a trip with Larry.


----------



## Fishinmagician (Jun 1, 2004)

Try grilling the salmon on some cedar planks. Baste with some lemon dill sauce. Awesome taste.


----------



## hogjerker (Apr 8, 2008)

Wow! I watch Larry's show all the time, but I never realized the resemblance. Same pose and everything. (I also played fullback back in the day).

fishinmagician - that's the next method I plan on trying. The first was salt, pepper, Italian dressing, and fresh dill. This was recemmended by the chef at the lodge. Almost every recipe includes fresh dill.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Very nice.....Somewhat jelous


----------

